# QMail, Courier-authlib, and Vpopmail...

## TheNewb

It seems I incorrectly updated on an etc-update, and now no one is able to collect their email. 

Working long to try and trace this problem... I found in /etc/courier/authlib

authmodulelist="authmysql "

Searching for the document originally used to set up, I changed it to:

authmodulelist="authvchkpw"

Which is also incorrect..  

I looked in /var/log/messages, but this time it says libauthvchkpw.so not found.. 

Any advice on where to read up on what the correct authentication method is/was?

Thanks! =)

----------

## DrWilken

 *TheNewb wrote:*   

> It seems I incorrectly updated on an etc-update, and now no one is able to collect their email. 
> 
> Working long to try and trace this problem... I found in /etc/courier/authlib
> 
> authmodulelist="authmysql "
> ...

 

what does revdev-rebuild -p give You...? Maybe You're in fact missing some files/libraries...

It's a long shot but maybe You used this guide to set it up...:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539101-highlight-qmail+courierauthlib+vpopmail.html

----------

## JC99

In /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc I have ...

```
authmodulelist="authpam"

authmodulelistorig="authpam"
```

...and in /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc.dist I have...

```
authmodulelist="authpam"

authmodulelistorig="authpam"
```

Give that a try and see if it works. This configuration works for me.

----------

## Carnildo

You'll need to downgrade courier-authlib: newer versions don't support vpopmail.

----------

## TheNewb

I figured out the downgrade part from other posts and bugzilla....

Although it IS deeply worrying to me about the security vulnerability of the latest supported version. 

I think what I need to find now is a good guide for migrating to something else that works...

----------

## funkoolow

hi there,

can you please post all the useful links that you find? i have the same problem and since they also removed <courier-authlib-0.60.6 from the main portage tree i'm not able to downgrade masking in the usual way.

thanks.

----------

## TheNewb

Sure!  But for the meantime, I don't have anything useful  :Sad: 

I downgraded and am still on the lookout for the new documents.  

Have a great day!

----------

## vklimovs

You can use newer versions of courier-authlib, follow the how-to:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Courier-authlib_with_MySQL

----------

